# What was your very first animal friend?



## KittyBoton (Sep 28, 2014)

*My first friends were Mitzi, Iggy and Scoot in the gamecube. The first animal crossing game I ever played. Iggy was this wise old man in my eyes, who gave me advice and looked out for me. He was always really friendly with me. I don't know why I liked him so much, but I just did. *

*Scoot was my animal crossing husband by absolute force. I even changed his catch phrase to: Marry me? I always went over to his house, which was by the beach, very late at night when I knew he was home alone. I always tried putting them moves on him, or walking on the beach alongside him at night. I thought it was romantic. That's so embarrassing to admit. I was like, 8 or so.*

*Mitzi is sort of a sob story for me. She was the very first one I connected with, actually bonded a friendship with. I spent all my time doing errands and nice things for her. I gave her all my flowers, I sent her shirts and presents, and I was just always in her house or playing ball with her. One day, I came running down to her house and I saw that dreaded lonely post taking the space of where her home used to be...  I planted flowers around it lovingly, and visited it often with fond memories. I was very sad, to say the least.*

*So, what are your stories?*


----------



## chiheerios (Sep 28, 2014)

I remember I was obsessed with kiki and Rosie in wild world! I loved those cats so much.
And I was devastated when pippy left my town.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't know about the first... but the best? Lily 4 ever.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

I was good friends with Butch in City Folk, but then I didn't play it for a while and he eventually moved...


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 29, 2014)

Goldie. I was really upset when she moved away. I'd love to have her again in New Leaf.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 29, 2014)

my first five were flora, poppy, wolfgang, marcel and cousteau, all little sweeties, lost marcel to tting though, and old cousteau moved out, but i'm keeping the others forever.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 29, 2014)

Bonbon <3
She left.

But I love Maple a million times more.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 29, 2014)

My first full town in WW. Joey, Monique, Bella, Tipper, Mitzi, Boone, Hopper, and I forgot the last one. It was either Aurora, Buck, or Roald. Joey, Monique, Boone, and Hopper were my main friends in ww. But Joey ended up being the only one from this group that I care about the most.

I'm getting so much nostalgia just thinking about my experiences with them in my first town.


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 29, 2014)

Gruff the goat  He moved out without telling me though and I was super sad haha.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Sep 29, 2014)

My first friends in Animal Crossing were Merengue and Stitches. They're my favorite and I would prioritize them over all my villagers. 

Beau is like my second close friend... he's so adorable.

New leaf is my first animal crossing game and the villagers are all so lovely!


----------



## chiheerios (Sep 29, 2014)

totally forgot to mention Melba was like my bro in ww! I'd always visit her house and talk to her until she got annoyed. I was devastated when she moved


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 29, 2014)

Dotty ' U ' !


----------



## Elise (Sep 29, 2014)

My first friend was Dora the mouse. Followed closely by Goldie and Tangy. This was on Wild World. 

Good memories there


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 29, 2014)

The first villager I became really good friends with was Wolfgang in my very first save file (on ACNL). I just really liked him better than all the villagers, except for Ankha, but I found her really intimidating.


----------



## Coach (Sep 29, 2014)

Lily the frog was my first ever villager in WW. I also had Truffles and Opal when I started, but they can just go and jump off a cliff!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 29, 2014)

I remember really liking Jitters back I think in WW. I don't quite remember why I liked him so much


----------



## Skyzeri (Sep 29, 2014)

In the original gamecube version, Mitzi was also my best animal friend. She's so sweet! Other honorable mentions are Tank, Anchovy, Bones, Wolfgang, and Apollo. Especially Apollo <3


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Peanut from gamecube ;w; <333 she was so cute I always sent her clothes so she can change into em uwu


----------



## Opal (Sep 30, 2014)

New leaf is the first animal crossing game I ever played. The first villager I talked to was either coco or Tiffany. I still have coco to this day, but when I tt for the very first time I lost Tiffany ( I nearly cried), and she was the very first villager to ever leave.
The villagers I started off with are:
Coco
Tiffany
Iggly
Chow
Benedict

Fuschia was the first one to move in, followed by O'Hare and jaques


----------



## oranje (Sep 30, 2014)

Puck was my favorite friend in the original AC for the Gamecube. He was my best lazy friend. :'3


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 30, 2014)

First Pecan and Peanut, and then came along Tad and Stu on the GameCube version.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 30, 2014)

My first bestie (lol) was Axel in CF... ahhh those were the days...


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 1, 2014)

Aw I really wish I'd played the older games in this series. ;_;

Welp...at least I found ACNL in time to make friends with Carmen, so I'd say she's my first animal friend IG. And we've been friends ever since. 

(Though my first animal friend IRL was this awesome baby pigeon, who I found in the street when I was 9. She would follow me around everywhere and eat out of my hand, and I taught her to fly, so she could fly from the ground and sit on my shoulder. It was really sweet. Eventually she grew up and couldn't live with me anymore. ;;_;; Aw, I miss her.)


----------



## Puffy (Oct 1, 2014)

Either Peanut or Punchy back in Wild World.

I was so happy like right after I got off school I'd rush through my homework just so I could say hi to them uvu


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 1, 2014)

Mine was Melba. She lived right next to me in my first City Folk town and she was just the cutest.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

It's between Rowan or Daisy in NL. 
NL was my first game, lol.


----------



## evoxpisces (Oct 2, 2014)

The earliest animal friends that I can remember are Bob and Tangy in the Gamecube version. They were in my first town and ever since I deleted that town about a year later and restarted a new town, I have yet to see them in any of my towns :-(


----------



## useyourdrill (Oct 2, 2014)

Tangy, Olivia, and Mitzi were my favourites in the Gamecube game. I spent all my time running errands for them and hanging out at their houses. I cried for hours and hours when Tangy moved!!


----------



## MockingjaySong (Oct 2, 2014)

my first favourite that I remember was Fauna from Let's Go To The City (City Folk) on the Wii, but I'd played Wild World before that


----------



## baileyanne94 (Oct 2, 2014)

Kiki was my favorite in the original AC  in New Leaf, Tia was my first buddy!


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 2, 2014)

My first AC game was Wild World, and I think I befriended either Hopper or Kabuki first. I'm certain I got Kabuki's portrait but I'm not sure if Hopper gave me his picture. I really like befriending Cranky villagers, it was fun seeing them warm up to you! I heard New Leaf toned them down and the Crankies does feel a lot nicer now...


----------



## skweegee (Oct 2, 2014)

Mitzi was the first villager I ever met in the Animal Crossing series, which was in ACGC, and she quickly became my favorite villager. Less than a week after I got ACGC, I bought Wild World, and she was the first villager to move into that town, and was the first villager in that game to give me a picture.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 3, 2014)

Buck <3
He's always been so good to me. Lifts me up when I'm feeling down. He's the best bro a mayor could ever ask for.


----------



## JayTrain (Oct 3, 2014)

Frank the Jock/Cranky Eagle... Also first to give me his picture :]


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Kiki because I used to name my towns Koriko and I was so happy and amazed I got her in first town I just bothered her all the time and she became my bff.

From then on in every game and in every town I had, it didn't feel like 'mine' still I had Kiki.


----------



## KanonFlora (Oct 3, 2014)

Goldie and Monique! I had them both in WW, and even though I don't remember much, I know I loved them!


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 3, 2014)

In ACGC, it was Rocco and Lucky.  Rocco was a huge ******* but then I loved him and was sooo sad when he left. Lucky stayed with me though.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 3, 2014)

Peaches back in the days of the GC version. Sure, she's not the most appealing looking horse out there- I think she's upstaged by Victoria- but to me, back then, her little plus eyes were adorable. I still have a soft spot for her.


----------



## Octopi_Kirby (Oct 4, 2014)

Wild World- Kid Kat and Rosie. They stayed in my land for about two years 
City Folk- Merry. She was a starter villager and she was always nice to me 
New Leaf- Marina and Curt. Curt... he's so adorable! And Marina has always stood out for me, being the only female octopus.
More than one game- Bunnie, Lily, and Wolfgang. Bunnie has always popped up in every AC game I've played... Creepy. Lily's been in both ACWW and ACNL, and Wolfgang... Believe it or not, he's in both of my NL and WW games right now!


----------

